# Fly terms



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't understand the terms in flyfishing. I have just recently started and my first fish was a 4 pound catfish. Ill try to upload pictures, but if you can help me with terms that would help alot. 
Thanks, fish


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing/lingo/


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Google.com


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

But Toby,the blind guy from star trek , said it best, " take a look its in a book"...but don't take his word for it....


----------



## salt_fly (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're fishing for trout, read The Curtis Creek Manifesto. It explains the whole fresh/cold water thing including rods, lines, leaders, entomology etc. Much of the lingo transfers to the salt also.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

These guys know a lot about fly fishing and are super helpful, especially to beginners.

http://www.drakemag.com/message-boards/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

bamdvm said:


> These guys know a lot about fly fishing and are super helpful, especially to beginners.
> 
> http://www.drakemag.com/message-boards/viewforum.php?f=1


X2


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

bamdvm said:


> These guys know a lot about fly fishing and are super helpful, especially to beginners.
> 
> http://www.drakemag.com/message-boards/viewforum.php?f=1


as helpful as a inflatable anchor......


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Try used books store and/or 1/2 priced books for a new/used copy of either the Orvis or LL Bean Fly Fishing book. Both cover all of this well. Old ones don't matter (albeit the pics will not have the newest shiniest reel/rod, however do note that they were still catching lots of fish!!!). Most of the info will be applicable to up east or out west trout but the basics are the same regardless of quarry.

On the flip side this really is a simple sport, keep it simple and you'll have so much more fun.

Sounds like you are off to a good start.

Pete A.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Go to http://texasflyfishers.org

The last Tuesday of this month we have our monthly meeting. Guests are welcome. This months meeting is an annul 'Mini Expo', where our members get to show off some or their talents.

We anticipate 50 to 70 members and guest in attendance. There will be plenty of fly fishermen to talk to.

The URL to our web page above will have more details and at the bottom will be directions to the meeting place.

If you see an old codger with a white beard sitting around the front door, that'll be me. Say Hi.

Dave


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

PS
Bring the family.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is someplace you might want to hang out. Orvis Thurdsay night social.

Pictures
http://texasflyfishers.org/reports/index.php?topic=364.msg1792;topicseen#new


----------

